# Best source board



## Texan69 (Feb 7, 2018)

I love this forum but I know it’s not a source board, what is the best source baked in yalls experience and opinion? 
Ive used ology but was not pleased.
just to be clear because I knlw soenone will mis read his as what is a good source, I’m asking what’s a good source forum where users can discuss sources 
thanks Guys


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2018)

You're free to discuss sources here. In the Uncensored section.  It's wide open for discussion there


----------



## Spongy (Feb 7, 2018)

As seeker said, this part of the forum is specifically set up for members to discuss sources.  

To answer your question, honestly, many source boards require sources to pay them and in return the moderators will delete any negative posts about those sources.  Members are routinely banned for bad reviews and telling the truth.  Thats honestly how a lot of us ended up on this board.  Sick of the BS.  You cannot trust what you read on source boards.  That's why we have this uncensored section, it allows you to receive genuine responses.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 7, 2018)

I would suggest ugbodybuilding.

Discuss sources all you want there. Get some real information too. Pretty pleasant place.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2018)

Any board that u can go to and buy GEAR (just for u z) I wouldn't trust.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 8, 2018)

www.dea.gov is a great source site


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2018)

Texan69 you've  been a decent member here. Hopefully you'll understand what Spongy is saying. He's been around a long time and knows what he's telling you.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 8, 2018)

Spongy said:


> As seeker said, this part of the forum is specifically set up for members to discuss sources.
> 
> To answer your question, honestly, many source boards require sources to pay them and in return the moderators will delete any negative posts about those sources.  Members are routinely banned for bad reviews and telling the truth.  Thats honestly how a lot of us ended up on this board.  Sick of the BS.  You cannot trust what you read on source boards.  That's why we have this uncensored section, it allows you to receive genuine responses.


Never even considered that.  How is it this site is funded?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 8, 2018)

Whitey said:


> Never even considered that.  How is it this site is funded?



Gay4Pay...


----------



## Whitey (Feb 9, 2018)

I knew I joined the right site.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2018)

Whitey said:


> Never even considered that.  How is it this site is funded?


There’s still sponsors and advertisements. Some trt place has a link in one of the sub forums, and non-members viewing the site see a lot of ads.


----------



## john210 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have got my Legit MK-677 from xxxxx
They are good, price is not over and here is the price range for MK: $49.99 – $139.99


----------

